# [SOLVED] Remote X desktop viewing

## kangur

I have to teach someone to deal with Linux desktop, so I need an app, that will allow me to view remote desktop. I know that I can use TightVNC, but it creates a new X session instead of allowing me to see the actual desktop that is displayed on the screen. In XP there's Remote Assistance feature, that let's me see what's happening on the box. Do you know the solution? It would be nice if it had also a Windoze client...Last edited by kangur on Sat Apr 29, 2006 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beandog

Are you trying to view X from Windows or vice versa?

Either way, check out rdesktop or grdesktop or tsclient.  VNC works, too.

----------

## Freespirit

Hi!

In KDE there is a bult in utility to invite another KDE user to view and/or control you desktop. Look under 'System' in the KDE menu.

Also under 'Internet' there is a remote desktop viewer that works with the util mentioned above (also it works quite nicely with windows machines as well...  :Smile:   )

Of course this only helps you if you are both using KDE

- Freespirit

----------

## msalerno

Check out x11vnc (it's in portage)

http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/

----------

## kangur

Thanks, x11vnc fits my requirements  :Smile: 

----------

